# Reciprocity with Georgia?



## oldgrunt

Several months ago I heard a rumor that there was a law on the governor's desk that would establish a reciprocal recognition between SC and Georgia with respect to concealed carry licenses. I understand that the SC governor has bee a bit distracted of late but does anyone know the latest on the status of such an arrangement?


----------



## dondavis3

Hi and welcome to the forum from North Central Texas

This website might help you:

http://www.handgunlaw.us/

:smt1099


----------



## sheepdog

*Looks like no...*

...as of 11-09 http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/southcarolina.pdf


----------



## Rule308

Oldgrunt,
At the annual CWP instructor's update a few weeks back, we were told that SC won't recognize GA's (and some other's) CWP out of concern SC will lose the NCIC exception if we do. I don't know enough about the issue to editorialize one way or the other. I had always heard the lack of recognition was due to concern by SLED over GA's training standards, but I've never heard the NCIC rationale before. 
FWIW.
Regards -


----------



## oldgrunt

I have been carrying legally in Georgia for about eleven years now and to tell you the truth it has always bothered me a bit that getting a carry license is so easy. But to tell you the truth based on what I see in driving behavior around here getting a drivers license is also to easy. Must be a Georgia thing.

The truth is that in order to get a handgun license here all you have to do is pay $58.00, get fingerprinted and have the GBI run a background check and wait a couple of months. Someone here can get a carry license without even being able to tell the difference between a handgun and a toaster.

I would support a measure to require that a sensible course be passed once before applying for a license the first time if I thought I could trust the government to generate a reasonable course with a reasonable and common sense gateway test at its conclusion. Problem is that I don't trust government that much nor am I the only one who feels that way.

If legislation were crafted such that one of the recongized concealed carry organizations design the course and the test then I would go for it. I think most other permit holders would as well. I would support it without any grandfathering clause understanding that I would have to take the test as well as a first time applicant.

My initial question was not directed at current reciprocal arrangements between South Carolina and Georgia but to any rumors as to a workable change that might be in the works. If the reason stated for the lack of such a relationship is accurate I doubt it will be resolved unless and until Georgia tightens up the standard for who can successfully apply for a carry license. Not much chance of that. I think Georgia still requires drivers and passengers to use seatbelts unless the vehicle is a pickup truck. Rural legislators have enough pull here to keep that from happening so driving a pickup without a seatbelt will not get you in trouble with the written law in spite of the fact that it can definitely get you in trouble with the laws of physics.

Thanx for your response. At least now I know why the situation is what it is.



Oddly enough carry permits here are issued in the same office that issues marriage licenses. Have to wonder about the thought process behind that decision.


----------



## sheepdog

:mrgreen:


----------



## dQuickdraw

Tuesday I took a CFP class for the state of Utah for the so I can carry in Georgia under the Instruction of Mr. Frank Headley NRA/SLED certified instructor. Email [email protected]


----------



## ketchie38

When will Georgia honor SC's CWP?


----------



## high pockets

ketchie38 said:


> When will Georgia honor SC's CWP?


Basically, when SC agrees to honor Georgia's. In other words not very soon.


----------



## 4head

the bill is h3292 and it is the house waiting on ammendments...viers got it so messed up it hurts in state and out of state gun owners ,carriers and buyers


----------



## denner

Hopefully, H.R. 822, The National Right to Carry Reciprocity Act Of 2011 will pass both houses, senate, and be signed by the president and you won't have to worry about it.
Please contact your representative to show you're support.

NRA-ILA :: Urge Your Representative To Cosponsor H.R. 822, The National Right to Carry Reciprocity Act Of 2011


----------

